# Books William Jay



## Mayflower (Jun 22, 2005)

Who of you have ever read books from William Jay ? I know that Spurgeon likes it very much.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 22, 2005)

His devotionals are excellent. They are like Spurgeon's _Morning and Evening_, but on overdrive.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 23, 2005)

Dittos.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## James (Apr 25, 2006)

I highly recommend "Withhold Not Thine hand", a collection of his sermons. They aren't too long but are full of scripture and meat. its available from Solid Ground...http://www.solid-ground-books.com/search.asp?searchtext=william+jay.


----------

